# Cuckoo marans



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if this chick is a boy or girl!
I thought it was a boy but not so sure now!
Thanks.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Same bird just a couple of days older.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Ps same bird just a couple of days older...
Thanks....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Is this a Marin chick? Cute little bugger!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Merged and cleaned up a little ...


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

And as to your question ... I have no clue ...sorry.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I found this info: "In the Cuckoo Marans, males are lighter in color than females--it is said to be possible to color sex them even as chicks with pretty good accuracy."

However, I don't know what a female is supposed to look like to know if this one you have is the same color or "lighter". 

Have you tried looking up pics of males and female chicks to see how yours compares?


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Many thanks for all your help. Yes I've looked at photos and researched. It's really hard to tell unless you have another one to compare it to. I guess I'll have to wait for either a cockadoodle doo or an egg!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely little chick ya got there


----------

